# GB Olympics



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2016)

Wow what a swim from Peaty - destroyed the field 
Carlin also with a superb silver in her race with a great time 

Shame about the fencer just missing out but some real opportunities coming up with the canoeing 

The organisers didn't really think well with the placement of the rowing lake - that's going to cause a lot of issues and lots of empty seats at every event


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 8, 2016)

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?86791-And-we-re-off-The-Olympics-(no-spoilers)/page3


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 8, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?86791-And-we-re-off-The-Olympics-(no-spoilers)/page3

Click to expand...

I prefer this GB specific thread thanks very much.

Havvent watched any yet as im on holiday and the coverage is geared toward the local obviously.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2016)

So a pretty successful night for GB 

Good bronze medals for the trap shooter and Daley in the diving 

The ladies were unlucky in the rugby sevens - some silly choices in the semi 

Hockey girls doing well and some great chances in the pool coming up 

Think we could see a flurry of medals as the rowing gets to the deep end as well


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2016)

Is it me or are we not performing. So many being touted as medal chances, the men gymnasts a shining example, and they aren't delivering. Yes it's fine margins, but we simply don't seem to be delivering in the heat. Equestrian and kayak are examples


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 9, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is it me or are we not performing. So many being touted as medal chances, the men gymnasts a shining example, and they aren't delivering. Yes it's fine margins, but we simply don't seem to be delivering in the heat. Equestrian and kayak are examples
		
Click to expand...

Wait for the Athletics and Cycling!

:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2016)

Golfmmad said:



			Wait for the Athletics and Cycling!

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I am... but even then I don't think we'll perform in the velodrome as well as being expected. Same goes for the track


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 9, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I am... but even then I don't think we'll perform in the velodrome as well as being expected. Same goes for the track
		
Click to expand...

How empty is your glass Homer?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2016)

Golfmmad said:



			How empty is your glass Homer? 

Click to expand...

Half full ta. Just think expectations driven by 2012 are far too high


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 9, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Half full ta. Just think expectations driven by 2012 are far too high
		
Click to expand...

We'll see.  :thup:


----------



## Craigg (Aug 9, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I am... but even then I don't think we'll perform in the velodrome as well as being expected. Same goes for the track
		
Click to expand...

Oh good. At least we then won't spawn another couple of thousand  lycra clad road hogs getting in the way on a Sunday mornings drive to the course.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2016)

Good start in the Rugby 7's for the men 

Tennis looking good and some good performances from the divers and gymnasts 

Still waiting for a magic moment in the games that lights it all up - lots of empty seats have really killed the atmosphere and it appears the fans are now starting to boo the oppositions whenever Brazil are playing - that's just not right at Olympics


----------



## Val (Aug 9, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Half full ta. Just think expectations driven by 2012 are far too high
		
Click to expand...

Nonsense, we didn't over perform then so why would expectations be too high?


----------



## Val (Aug 9, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good start in the Rugby 7's for the men 

Tennis looking good and some good performances from the divers and gymnasts 

Still waiting for a magic moment in the games that lights it all up - lots of empty seats have really killed the atmosphere and it appears the fans are now starting to boo the oppositions whenever Brazil are playing - that's just not right at Olympics
		
Click to expand...

Heard from a friend that John Inverdale referred to our team eventually as England plus 2 scots after referring to team GB as England. Tosser.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 10, 2016)

Good night in the pool

Great swim from O Conner to get the silver only beaten by prob the best medley swimmer around at the moment 

And the relay team got a superb silver with a brilliant last leg from Guy - hopefully that helps with his disappointment from the individual races


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 10, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is it me or are we not performing. So many being touted as medal chances, the men gymnasts a shining example, and they aren't delivering. Yes it's fine margins, but we simply don't seem to be delivering in the heat. Equestrian and kayak are examples
		
Click to expand...

Its definitely you. At this very moment, BBC Breakfast have just said that Team GB are on target for medal numbers.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 10, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Its definitely you. At this very moment, BBC Breakfast have just said that Team GB are on target for medal numbers.
		
Click to expand...

And is that target more or fewer than London (I don't know hence the question).


----------



## Imurg (Aug 10, 2016)

It is lower
Apparently no hosting country has ever bettered their medal tally at the next games...


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 10, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And is that target more or fewer than London (I don't know hence the question).
		
Click to expand...

The target is less but we have as many as at the same point as last time. I remember thinking, last time, that we were struggling and then went on to over achieve against the then target.

Still you.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 10, 2016)

Val said:



			Heard from a friend that John Inverdale referred to our team eventually as England plus 2 scots after referring to team GB as England. Tosser.
		
Click to expand...

Has your friend just heard BBC Scotland Breakfast news reporter comment on the "success of the Scottish contingent." I also thought it was Team GB. Another tosser?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 10, 2016)

So today there are some good chances of medals 

Froome in the time trial 
K1 Canoe
Rowing
Gymnastics
Plus swimming again 

Could be a good day 

Think GB target is 46 medals which is just beating the amount won at Bejing and would be our highest ever away from home soil

On another note - did anyone see the green pool ! How freaky was that


----------



## User62651 (Aug 10, 2016)

Loved London Olympics and watched a lot of events, this time I just can't seem to find anything to get interested in, probably the time zone thing but for me they're just passing by unnoticed, shame really, guess Tokyo will be even worse next time being 10 hrs ahead or whatever. Tuned in briefly yesterday evening coming in from work and there was swimming on, there was no explanation on screen as to what event it was or if it was  heat or semi or final etc or what the distance was so just turned off for the news and didn't look back in, swimming aint a great spectator sport to be fair but something is missing in the scheduling or information being given by the broadcasters I feel.
Like many the track sprint events and Farah's 2 races are about all I woud like to see now, when do the running finals start? However I'm not sitting up till 3am on a schoolnight to do so and watching second hand with your cornflakes before rushing off to work just aint the same.
Oh well. Do we know where they're going after Tokyo? - hopefully Europe again in 2024.


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 10, 2016)

Val said:



			John Inverdale. 

Tosser.
		
Click to expand...

Could have left it at that Val  :thup:

Enjoying watching the Olympics, bit harder to get into when you're not watching it live and all via highlights/catch up etc.

Organisers will be a bit embarrassed about the lack of fans I suspect.


----------



## Val (Aug 10, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Has your friend just heard BBC Scotland Breakfast news reporter comment on the "success of the Scottish contingent." I also thought it was Team GB. Another tosser?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know, but John Inverdale is a tosser regardless 

Edit to add, BBC Scotland aimed at Scottish viewers so reporter is probably within rights of reporting.


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 10, 2016)

Come on then, own up.
Who peed in the diving pool?


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 10, 2016)

dewsweeper said:



			Come on then, own up.
Who peed in the diving pool?
		
Click to expand...

If one person is responsible for that pool, i have the number for a good Urologist.
Yikes !!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 10, 2016)

dewsweeper said:



			Come on then, own up.
Who peed in the diving pool?
		
Click to expand...

Usual answer - they all did!


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 10, 2016)

Val said:



			Don't know, but John Inverdale is a tosser regardless 

Edit to add, BBC Scotland aimed at Scottish viewers so reporter is probably within rights of reporting.
		
Click to expand...

Just playing the advocatus diaboli here (yip, left footer) 
There is no BBC England, is that racist ??


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 10, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Usual answer - they all did!
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of the old joke.
"They all pee in the pool! Yes but not off the high board"


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 10, 2016)

Val said:



			Don't know, but John Inverdale is a tosser regardless 

Edit to add, BBC Scotland aimed at Scottish viewers so reporter is probably within rights of reporting.
		
Click to expand...

Surely BBC Scotland is for whoever watches TV in Scotland. Within his rights to report it as Scottish athletes but the wording itself wasn't great. He did temper his reporting for the next broadcast, wonder if someone had had a word, otherwise I see no difference between him and Inverdale. And yes, Inverdale is an annoying twonk anyway.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 10, 2016)

Was watching the gymnastics for about 5 minutes last night. The Chinese girls don't look older than 10, let alone 20......!! Is it just me or does anyone else feel a bit grubby watching that? Had to switch it off, it just didn't feel right at all.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 10, 2016)

need_my_wedge said:



			Was watching the gymnastics for about 5 minutes last night. The Chinese girls don't look older than 10, let alone 20......!! Is it just me or does anyone else feel a bit grubby watching that? Had to switch it off, it just didn't feel right at all.
		
Click to expand...

Can you explain this post to me and your thoughts of why you felt grubby.

I'm actually very shocked and surprised someone would actually post something along these lines as it has me questioning the type of person you are.
I mean its Gymnastics at the Olympics performed by amazing athletes.
If I'm wrong I sincerely apologies but if you felt awkward enough to turn it off after 5 minutes that cant be right or good imo.

I watched the whole 2 hours and it was great drama and my only thoughts were how brilliant they were and how unlucky we were not to get a medal.


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 10, 2016)

need_my_wedge said:



			Was watching the gymnastics for about 5 minutes last night. The Chinese girls don't look older than 10, let alone 20......!! Is it just me or does anyone else feel a bit grubby watching that? Had to switch it off, it just didn't feel right at all.
		
Click to expand...

Err, sorry, no.. 

To be fair, and give you the benefit, i don't know you, or how old you are.
I'll leave it at that.. :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 10, 2016)

Val said:



			Don't know, but John Inverdale is a tosser regardless 
.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed! I'm always amazed he manages to keep his job.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 10, 2016)

Have to agree about Inverdale, if BBC rugby coverage lost him and Guscott I would be a happy man (though not as happy as if Sky ditched Stuart Barnes)

Really been enjoying the rugby sevens, both men and womens. Perfect way for a sport to get noticed and spread itself globally, pick the shorter, quicker version that requires no real prior knowledge of the rules and people will watch. Quite a few people at work are hooked despite never watching the 15 a side game. 

Actually watched more of the Olympics than I thought. Always something coming to the boil when I switch on the TV that slowly gets me hooked. Watched a full game of Hockey last night and I have never watched hockey before in my life.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 10, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Indeed! I'm always amazed he manages to keep his job.
		
Click to expand...

Give him a bit of credit, he is at least consistent.
He has had England competing in three Olympics on the trot.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 10, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Have to agree about Inverdale, if BBC rugby coverage lost him and Guscott I would be a happy man (though not as happy as if Sky ditched Stuart Barnes)

Really been enjoying the rugby sevens, both men and womens. Perfect way for a sport to get noticed and spread itself globally, pick the shorter, quicker version that requires no real prior knowledge of the rules and people will watch. Quite a few people at work are hooked despite never watching the 15 a side game. 

Actually watched more of the Olympics than I thought. Always something coming to the boil when I switch on the TV that slowly gets me hooked. Watched a full game of Hockey last night and I have never watched hockey before in my life.
		
Click to expand...

Hockey was one sport that had big improvements in participation after 2012 especially the ladies sections - the GB girls were brilliant in London and especially when Kate Walsh broke her cheekbone yet was back playing within 4 days of the op and then won a bronze - it's those sort of actions that get people into the sport and hopefully rugby 7's gets a boost


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 10, 2016)

Age never crossed my mind. I just saw athletes. Same with female swimmers. All I see is athletes appropriately dressed for their sport.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 10, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Can you explain this post to me and your thoughts of why you felt grubby.

I'm actually very shocked and surprised someone would actually post something along these lines as it has me questioning the type of person you are.
I mean its Gymnastics at the Olympics performed by amazing athletes.
If I'm wrong I sincerely apologies but if you felt awkward enough to turn it off after 5 minutes that cant be right or good imo.

I watched the whole 2 hours and it was great drama and my only thoughts were how brilliant they were and how unlucky we were not to get a medal.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps my turn of phrase was wrong. There's no doubting their gymnastic abilities, I just thought that the Chinese girls looked way under age and it didn't seem right to me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 10, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Give him a bit of credit, he is at least consistent.
He has had England competing in three Olympics on the trot.
		
Click to expand...

You must feel some sense of connection with him though - he is your English counterpart with his bias towards his home nation. If you feel happy with your complete bias then surely you have no problems with someone else having a complete bias towards their home country 

I watched the Rugby 7s last night and can't honestly remember Inverdale saying anything saying it's just England and Buttler and Woodward as commentators were also just talking GB and not England


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 10, 2016)

need_my_wedge said:



			Perhaps my turn of phrase was wrong. There's no doubting their gymnastic abilities, I just thought that the Chinese girls looked way under age and it didn't seem right to me.
		
Click to expand...

They're gymnasts not porn stars &#128580;


----------



## User62651 (Aug 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You must feel some sense of connection with him though - he is your English counterpart with his bias towards his home nation. If you feel happy with your complete bias then surely you have no problems with someone else having a complete bias towards their home country 

I watched the Rugby 7s last night and can't honestly remember Inverdale saying anything saying it's just England and Buttler and Woodward as commentators were also just talking GB and not England
		
Click to expand...

Happens sometimes - England and UK are perceived the same thing particularly by Yanks, we're used to it up here, doesn't bother me really even if BBC commentators should get it right but jumping around in sports commentary events from 4 countries to one country it's easily done. Inverdale's got form for saying silly things and its clear where his allegiances lie but he's English so understandable imo. Murray and Hoy have been last 2 flag bearers for Team GB so we're not getting ignored as Scots really imo.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 10, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Can you explain this post to me and your thoughts of why you felt grubby.

I'm actually very shocked and surprised someone would actually post something along these lines as it has me questioning the type of person you are.
I mean its Gymnastics at the Olympics performed by amazing athletes.
If I'm wrong I sincerely apologies but if you felt awkward enough to turn it off after 5 minutes that cant be right or good imo.

I watched the whole 2 hours and it was great drama and my only thoughts were how brilliant they were and how unlucky we were not to get a medal.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair the chinese do have form in fielding underage gymnasts. And whilst it did not make me feel grubby, I also mentioned to my wife whilst watching it that they did seem very young.  I just feel uncomfortable watching it after seeing a programme on how the Chinese train their gymnastics teams, it was pretty brutal. Especially on young kids, even if they are 16 there would have been years of 'intense' training to get to be that good. 

http://www.scmp.com/sport/article/2...en-raises-big-questions-marks-about-their-age


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 10, 2016)

Two more medals for GB so far today and could be more 

Bronze for Froome in Time Trrial and just listened to Scott getting a bronze in the Double Trap and his commentary was brilliant

And another in the canoeing with a guarantee bronze but hopefully silver or gold

Edit - gone to Gold :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2016)

need_my_wedge said:



			Perhaps my turn of phrase was wrong. There's no doubting their gymnastic abilities, I just thought that the Chinese girls looked way under age and it didn't seem right to me.
		
Click to expand...

Your trying to spin your way out of a corner now, it's obvious to everyone what you meant or you wouldn't have used the term "grubby", so, way under age for what exactly, to show off their amazing fitness and ability with their gymnastic skills or just too young for your grubby mind &#128545;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 10, 2016)

Guys, can we please stop trying to back NMW into a corner.
He has agreed that he used an unfortunate choice of phrase , so can we please leave it there
Thank you


----------



## Sponge1980 (Aug 10, 2016)

Slightly off topic but found out the other night a guy who used to be a member at our club, he passed away in January , had an Olympic bronze medal for hockey from the 1952 games.


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2016)

Sponge1980 said:



			Slightly off topic but found out the other night a guy who used to be a member at our club, he passed away in January , had an Olympic bronze medal for hockey from the 1952 games.
		
Click to expand...

I bet Phill knew him &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 10, 2016)

Unlucky for the judo girl losing in the golden score - hopefully she can recover to get a bronze

Great start to the individual all round for both the Brits

Also good to see Rugby 7s team beating NZ and into the quarters and Hockey ladies staying unbeaten and into the quarters

And Sally Conway gets the Bronze :whoo:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 10, 2016)

Synchronised diving is going well.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Aug 10, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Synchronised diving is going well.
		
Click to expand...

Bit of controversy now too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 10, 2016)

Brilliant dive !!!!! Just the Chinese that can beat them now

Edit : It's Gold !!!!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 10, 2016)

Wonder if the majority of the athletes that get bronze medals actually feel happy about coming 3rd.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 10, 2016)

Wow, just wow!

Where are you Homer?

Gold medal in the diving - beating the Chinese......................

:cheers:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 10, 2016)

Golfmmad said:



			Wow, just wow!

Where are you Homer?

Gold medal in the diving - beating the Chinese......................

:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Didn't they do well!!

(nearly as good as a Liverpool forward :lol


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 10, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Wonder if the majority of the athletes that get bronze medals actually feel happy about coming 3rd.
		
Click to expand...

If they did as much as they could and were beaten on the day by superior performances then probably yes they will be happy. If they did not perform to the standard they are capable of then probably not.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 10, 2016)

Brilliant from the Rugby 7's guys now into the Semi's

Max Whitlock has finished his 6 routines so has to wait to see if he has a medal -

And it's a bronze at the very least 

It's pouring medals today :whoo:


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Brilliant from the Rugby 7's guys now into the Semi's

Max Whitlock has finished his 6 routines so has to wait to see if he has a medal -

And it's a bronze at the very least 

It's pouring medals today :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Just spanish coverage here and they are rubbish.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2016)

So after a good day yesterday GB have some good chances to increase the medal tally 

Rugby 7's - semi against SA

4 chances in the rowing finals plus a few more crews in the semi's 

The Cycling in the Velodrome starts with the men's sprint


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 11, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Wonder if the majority of the athletes that get bronze medals actually feel happy about coming 3rd.
		
Click to expand...

Often, bronze is better to deal with than silver. Silver means you may be had a chance of winning gold, but didn't.  Bronze is a consolation,  but you were no where near winning, as there were two people in front of you, but you still get a prize.


----------



## Fish (Aug 11, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Often, bronze is better to deal with than silver. Silver means you may be had a chance of winning gold, but didn't.  Bronze is a consolation,  but you were no where near winning, as there were two people in front of you, but you still get a prize.
		
Click to expand...

A bit like going up 0.1 but getting a 2


----------



## Val (Aug 11, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Wonder if the majority of the athletes that get bronze medals actually feel happy about coming 3rd.
		
Click to expand...

Some athletes expectation levels are Bronze would be fantastic.


----------



## Junior (Aug 11, 2016)

I watched some for the first time last night (diving and gymnastics) and really enjoyed it.   The determination and training that it must take to get to the level they are at is unbelievable.   I just wish I understood the scoring a little better.  I get some of it (like not taking a step when landing etc) but to me the rest all just looks amazing and to my untrained eye I can't fault any of it. .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2016)

Good day so far 

Couple of good silvers , rugby guys into the final and leading the dressage individual 

Time for the cycling to get going with the team sprints


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 11, 2016)

Rugby 7's not good then, taking an absolute pasting.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 11, 2016)

True, but Fiji are amazing.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 11, 2016)

No argument that Fiji played great rugby Murph, but considering how much was made of GB's defence it was dreadful how many tackles they fell off of.


----------



## larmen (Aug 11, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Often, bronze is better to deal with than silver. Silver means you may be had a chance of winning gold, but didn't.  Bronze is a consolation,  but you were no where near winning, as there were two people in front of you, but you still get a prize.
		
Click to expand...

There are probably differences if the sport has a final, so you are are a guaranteed silver, but you finish with losing a match, or if it is a straight event, for example a swim final where you come 2nd out of 8. If the 1st is a runaway winner (Peaty), by winning silver you still beat 6 other guys.

Golf will depend on the standings. If you are in a playoff and only get silver it is disappointing, if it is all clear after 4 rounds, you are 3 strokes behind gold but one ahead of bronze you are delighted.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 12, 2016)

So after another good day with the medals continuing to be won by GB with a great gold for the Men's Team Sprint plus some great Silvers for rowers and canoe and a great silver for the Rugby 7s after being together for just three weeks 

GB still ahead of medal target 

Today hopefully more medals with some great chances of gold in dressage , cycling and rowing also the Athletics start


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 12, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Rugby 7's not good then, taking an absolute pasting.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Fiji playing a different class of rugby in these Olympics. They seem intent on staying on their feet and moving the ball at all costs. Decent silver for team GB with just ten weeks together


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 12, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			To be fair Fiji playing a different class of rugby in these Olympics. They seem intent on staying on their feet and moving the ball at all costs. Decent silver for team GB with just ten weeks together
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say it's a different class of rugby, it's the fact they are so big you cannot tackle the massive buggers.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 12, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			I wouldn't say it's a different class of rugby, it's the fact they are so big you cannot tackle the massive buggers.
		
Click to expand...

They are definitely not the sort of guys whose beer you want to be knocking over in the pub for sure but certainly in the semi and the final they just recycled the ball better and faster than anyone else


----------



## User62651 (Aug 12, 2016)

Watched the cycling team sprint - a week in and at last some excitement, good races in both the medal races. 
Flicked over to the rugby final hoping for gold having not seen any of the previous games, switched off pretty quickly at 17-0 though, that drubbing seemed a bit humiliating and some of the trys gifted to Fiji looked really bad from GB but a silver at least for the guys so no doubt seen as a success overall.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 12, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			I wouldn't say it's a different class of rugby, it's the fact they are so big you cannot tackle the massive buggers.
		
Click to expand...

So are Kenya, and where did they finish.

Fiji have brilliant ball handling skills [as well as being big lads]


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 12, 2016)

Mo Farah (10000m), Greg Rutherford (Long Jump) & Jess Ennis-Hill (Hep) all to win Gold Medals 

10/1

Thoughts?


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 12, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Mo Farah (10000m), Greg Rutherford (Long Jump) & Jess Ennis-Hill (Hep) all to win Gold Medals 

10/1

Thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

Yes a chance but I would not be rushing to the bookies.

All those events just have a chance to go wrong but I will be watching as usual.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 12, 2016)

How did the mens Hockey go I know there are some big fans on here.

Did I hear somewhere they have all been professional and funded for 3 1/2 years building up to the Olympics,if so that's probably over 5 million pounds so surely a gold medal is a certainty.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 12, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes a chance but I would not be rushing to the bookies.

All those events just have a chance to go wrong but I will be watching as usual.
		
Click to expand...

Might just have a few quid on it for an interest bet.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 12, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			How did the mens Hockey go I know there are some big fans on here.

Did I hear somewhere they have all been professional and funded for 3 1/2 years building up to the Olympics,if so that's probably over 5 million pounds so surely a gold medal is a certainty.
		
Click to expand...

Men play Hockey?? &#128561;


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 12, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Fiji have brilliant ball handling skills [as well as being big lads]
		
Click to expand...

Meh, they looked kinda scrappy technique wise to me. They just stood there one handing off the GB guys looking for another player to lob the ball to. 
It was like watching 5ft 5" players take on the USA basketball team and trying to reach the ball when they have it above their heads .
Fair play to them though, they totally destroyed us.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 12, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Men play Hockey?? &#128561;
		
Click to expand...

Apparantly


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 12, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Apparantly
		
Click to expand...

You'll be telling me they do gymnastics next &#128563;


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			How did the mens Hockey go I know there are some big fans on here.

Did I hear somewhere they have all been professional and funded for 3 1/2 years building up to the Olympics,if so that's probably over 5 million pounds so surely a gold medal is a certainty.
		
Click to expand...

On the brink of elimination by all accounts, maybe that's why they're not getting a token mention, nobody likes a loser :smirk:

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/other-sports/great-britain-1-2-australia-8605969


----------



## Val (Aug 12, 2016)

Fiji were outstanding last night especially when the got momentum, they play a brilliant brand of 7's Rugby by staying on their feet and quick offloading. Leone Nakawara is a stand out at this in the 15's game too and has topped offload stats in the Pro 12 for years now. Sorry to see him go to Racing 92 from Glasgow and delighted for him he got a gold.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 12, 2016)

Phenomenonal from Glover and Stanning - unbeaten now in 5 years and defended their Olympic Title with a supreme performance 

And then a second gold in half hour with the men's four :whoo:

Special mention to the Irish guys getting a silver


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 12, 2016)

Very proud of GB today. What a great job they are doing!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 12, 2016)

Murray made that hard work but progressed into the semi final


----------



## chrisd (Aug 12, 2016)

Just watching people prancing about on horses and wondering what time the race actually starts?


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 12, 2016)

Anyone know what time the Athletics is on?
Was expecting to see a bit of Jess Ennis Hill!


----------



## fundy (Aug 12, 2016)

Golfmmad said:



			Anyone know what time the Athletics is on?
Was expecting to see a bit of Jess Ennis Hill!



Click to expand...

not till 12.30 in the morning

good link for the schedule just click on the day you want

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2016...ule-day-by-day-sport-guide-and-event-coverage


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 12, 2016)

Great Silver in the Dressage and in the Trampoline the young brit has got a medal and is overcome with emotion - amazing for her :whoo:

Edit - its a silver for her !!!


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 12, 2016)

fundy said:



			not till 12.30 in the morning

good link for the schedule just click on the day you want

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2016...ule-day-by-day-sport-guide-and-event-coverage

Click to expand...

Thanks Fundy, although the link isn't responding very well on my laptop.

Too late for me, work tomorrow - maybe I'll catch some in the afternoon.

:thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 12, 2016)

Fantastic cycling final, congratulations to Sir Bradley and the boys, great result!! :whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 12, 2016)

Brilliant gold in the Men's Team Persuit !!

8th medal for Wiggins and 3rd Gold for Clancy


----------



## rulefan (Aug 12, 2016)

What a last lap - brilliant!


----------



## rulefan (Aug 12, 2016)

Any one remember Norman Shiel?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2016)

Brilliant end to the Rowing Meet for GB 

Gold for the Men's 8   :whoo:

and Silver for the Ladies's 8 for a first ever medal in the event 

GB cruising along in the Olympics


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 13, 2016)

Not bad at all.
Got the makings of a historic day.
Fingers crossed..:clap:


----------



## IainP (Aug 13, 2016)

Expect it could be spun several different ways, the current team GB ratio of Silver vs. Bronze compared to those around them in the medal table. Am reading as a positive.


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 13, 2016)

You know it makes me laugh when people say certain sports shouldn't be in the Olympics, because a gold medal doesn't define the pinnacle of said sport, or some other gumpth.

Go tell Murray that didn't matter.
Well done lad..:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2016)

Boom !! Another gold in the Ladies Team Sprint and another WR smashed - brilliant performance


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 13, 2016)

Thats 2.
4 to go:lol:


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 13, 2016)

2,2
The wife's getting quite nostalgic.


----------



## jp5 (Aug 13, 2016)

BesCumber said:



			You know it makes me laugh when people say certain sports shouldn't be in the Olympics, because a gold medal doesn't define the pinnacle of said sport, or some other gumpth.

Go tell Murray that didn't matter.
Well done lad..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Murray will put 100% into any match regardless of the competition! Incredible sportsman.

However would he swap his Wimbledon title for Olympic Gold? I'd wager not...

Golf and tennis in the Olympics just doesn't feel right to me!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 13, 2016)

Let's face it, though... The GB tracksuits are awful!


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 13, 2016)

jp5 said:



			Murray will put 100% into any match regardless of the competition! Incredible sportsman.

However would he swap his Wimbledon title for Olympic Gold? I'd wager not...

Golf and tennis in the Olympics just doesn't feel right to me!
		
Click to expand...

I don't see why he needs to swap anything.
He's already said that carrying the flag was the proudest moment of his career. So it speaks for itself how much the Olympics mean to him.
I respect your view jp5 even though I don't agree with it, but lets face it, what we think is irrelevant.
Saying that though, i reckon Murray would be on my side.  :whoo:


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 13, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Let's face it, though... The GB tracksuits are awful!
		
Click to expand...


Not so sure maybe if you are good enough at something to be able to wearn one it makes a difference. Bet the guys & girls collecting medals think they are great.

Red white and blue what more could you ask for


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2016)

Excellent sprinting from Kenny and Sknner - gold and silver for GB then.


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 13, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Excellent sprinting from Kenny and Sknner - gold and silver for GB then.
		
Click to expand...

I was actually worried there for a moment.
Should of known better.


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 14, 2016)

Absolutely brilliant, even legging him up they can't beat him.
History for Mo. :clap:


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 14, 2016)

BesCumber said:



			Absolutely brilliant, even legging him up they can't beat him.
History for Mo. :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Great race just hoping Jess finishes the job as well


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 14, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Great race just hoping Jess finishes the job as well
		
Click to expand...

Everything crossed here. Just hope i can stay awake. :lol:
Good bronze for Rutherford too, what a close final.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2016)

BesCumber said:



			Everything crossed here. Just hope i can stay awake. :lol:
Good bronze for Rutherford too, what a close final.
		
Click to expand...

It was a great effort but fell just short - still a brilliant performance from her and also Greg

Sitting nicely in third in the table


----------



## Imurg (Aug 14, 2016)

What's people's feeling on the relevance of the Medal Table....
What's the point of it..?
Singapore have got 1 Gold but are above South Africa who have 5 Silvers and a Bronze....if it stays like that who has had the better games...?
When it's based solely on the number of Golds surely it lessens the other medals....
Maybe, if they want to have a table, turn medals into points, say 10, 5, 2 so if you pick up a lot of Silver but no Good it doesn't look like you're rubbish....
Or just don't bother with it at all...


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was a great effort but fell just short - still a brilliant performance from her and also Greg

Sitting nicely in third in the table
		
Click to expand...

Doh!! Can't believe it, fell asleep and now me neck won't move..
Like you say Phil, a valiant effort and so close.
Well done to both of them.

Seen the interviews afterwoods, and what a wonderful young lady she appears to be.
If she does decide to hang up her spikes, i wish her and family all the best for the future.:clap:

Now, where did i put the Ralgex.


----------



## IainP (Aug 14, 2016)

The short answer may be "it's their ball"

I think the points approach could work.

Your example is good, but how about a country that has 20 finalists, and 10 4th places - compared to a country with 1 finalist and one bronze?

Was thinking about murph's point the other day. The Open and Wimbledon tennis I think both give something for 2nd whereas other tournaments don't.

I guess listing it by golds first does acknowledge winning.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2016)

Imurg said:



			What's people's feeling on the relevance of the Medal Table....
What's the point of it..?
Singapore have got 1 Gold but are above South Africa who have 5 Silvers and a Bronze....if it stays like that who has had the better games...?
When it's based solely on the number of Golds surely it lessens the other medals....
Maybe, if they want to have a table, turn medals into points, say 10, 5, 2 so if you pick up a lot of Silver but no Good it doesn't look like you're rubbish....
Or just don't bother with it at all...
		
Click to expand...

In the grand scheme of things it doesn't really matter it's just a bit of kudos 

What matters is the individual medals the Olympians win 

The table will never lessen or enhance an individual's performance


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 14, 2016)

The medal table would look very different in the British media if we had 1 gold and about 20 silvers.     Then you know it would be done on total medals.


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 14, 2016)

BesCumber said:



			Absolutely brilliant, even legging him up they can't beat him.
History for Mo. :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Does" legging him up" mean you think it was a deliberate trip?
And who would "they " be ?
I believe it was an accident involving his training partner.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 14, 2016)

Imurg said:



			What's people's feeling on the relevance of the Medal Table....
What's the point of it..?
Singapore have got 1 Gold but are above South Africa who have 5 Silvers and a Bronze....if it stays like that who has had the better games...?
When it's based solely on the number of Golds surely it lessens the other medals....
Maybe, if they want to have a table, turn medals into points, say 10, 5, 2 so if you pick up a lot of Silver but no Good it doesn't look like you're rubbish....
Or just don't bother with it at all...
		
Click to expand...

Don't like it.  Devalues the brilliant achivement it is to be second or third best in world when winning silver and bronze


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Don't like it.  Devalues the brilliant achivement it is to be second or third best in world when winning silver and bronze
		
Click to expand...

How exactly does it "devalue" winning a silver or bronze ? 

Has any athlete who has won a silver or bronze said that the achievement is devalued because of a medal table ? They seem to be too busy celebrating and being proud than worrying about some table that a media channel puts up. 

There is no prize but a bit of pride


----------



## Imurg (Aug 14, 2016)

It's because it places a Country with one Gold higher than a Country with none but has 5 Silvers.....
In reality it didn't devalue anything for the athletes but when you are comparing countries achievements at the games it gives a false impression.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2016)

Imurg said:



			It's because it places a Country with one Gold higher than a Country with none but has 5 Silvers.....
In reality it didn't devalue anything for the athletes but when you are comparing countries achievements at the games it gives a false impression.
		
Click to expand...

But the comparison is meaningless at the end of the day - people remember the winning performances of the individuals not the place on the medal table. 

The medal table isn't a seperate competition , there isn't any prize for where a country finishes. Most ignore it or use it to have a little friendly wind up or banter with a neighbour or rival. It's put up to show how many medals a country has got and then that's it and onto the important stuff.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sitting nicely in third in the table
		
Click to expand...

And yet it must mean something...............


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2016)

Imurg said:



			And yet it must mean something...............
		
Click to expand...

Is there a prize for the positions in the table ? It's an off the cuff statement to show how many medals we are getting 

The Olympics are about sport showing itself off to the world - sportsman working hard for 4 years to get their one chance for glory in front of the world.

For me it's great that a country the size of GB are getting the same amount of medals as counties who should be getting more but even if we were sat top it wouldn't one single bit devalue or make it a country vs country competition and it has never been that way 

GB didn't target where they finish in the table they target the amount of medals they get 

The medal table is such a small thing that gets put up at the end of the day for a minute yet there is talk about devaluing people's performances ?!? It's only as relevant as some want it to be and focusing on it takes away what the focus should be on - the Olympians themselves


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 14, 2016)

Currently enjoying the golf.  Kuchar putting a fantastic round together.  Stenson missing putts.  Rose looking solid.


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 14, 2016)

dewsweeper said:



			Does" legging him up" mean you think it was a deliberate trip?
And who would "they " be ?
I believe it was an accident involving his training partner.
		
Click to expand...

Suggested reading:
www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=perma-offended

Read. Absorb. Recognise ones self. Rectify.:thup:

If what i post offends you put me on ignore.
Don't go jumping to your own warped conclusions.
Is this ok everyone??


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 14, 2016)

BesCumber said:



			Suggested reading:
www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=perma-offended

Read. Absorb. Recognise ones self. Rectify.:thup:

If what i post offends you put me on ignore.
Don't go jumping to your own warped conclusions.
Is this ok everyone??
		
Click to expand...

I thought it a genuine question. I've no idea what legging up means.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 14, 2016)

Imurg said:



			It's because it places a Country with one Gold higher than a Country with none but has 5 Silvers.....
In reality it didn't devalue anything for the athletes but when you are comparing countries achievements at the games it gives a false impression.
		
Click to expand...

And for those who want GB to be third in the table then a silver is a bit of a let down as it's golds we want - golds.  So Jessica Ennis-Hill's silver last night - really a bit of a disappointment.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And for those who want GB to be third in the table then a silver is a bit of a let down as it's golds we want - golds.  So Jessica Ennis-Hill's silver last night - really a bit of a disappointment.
		
Click to expand...

That's such a poor statement to make - it's extremely disrespectful 

When has anyone ever suggested what you are saying there ? 

I haven't ever heard one single person or read about one person more worried about where GB finish and it overriding individual performances 

What GB fans want is for all the Olympians to do their very best and represent the nation with pride


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 14, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			I thought it a genuine question. I've no idea what legging up means.
		
Click to expand...

Really. Oh well.
The word deliberate, and the second sentence make it an accusation, not a question.
Remove them 2 elements and see how the post reads.
I stand by post 127. 
Thats the last i have to say on the matter. Don't want to called in front of the head.:thup:


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 14, 2016)

BesCumber said:



			Really. Oh well.
The word deliberate, and the second sentence make it an accusation, not a question.
Remove them 2 elements and see how the post reads.
I stand by post 127. 
Thats the last i have to say on the matter. Don't want to called in front of the head.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Googled it and still none the wiser


----------



## IainP (Aug 14, 2016)

http://www.itv.com/news/anglia/2016...ord-really-disappointed-despite-bronze-medal/

Fair play for saying it methinks


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2016)

What a brilliant gold for Whitlock in the Gymnastics floor !!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 14, 2016)

And gold for Justin Rose in the golf. :whoo:


----------



## Grogger (Aug 14, 2016)

Get in Rose!!

Sounds strange but I really felt bad for Stenson. Obviously I'm glad it's a Brit that's won gold but I've always admired Stenson


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 14, 2016)

Grogger said:



			Get in Rose!!

Sounds strange but I really felt bad for Stenson. Obviously I'm glad it's a Brit that's won gold but I've always admired Stenson
		
Click to expand...

Not that strange, I didn't wish Stenson any ill as I too admire him, but I wanted Justin to do it.


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 14, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not that strange, I didn't wish Stenson any ill as I too admire him, but I wanted Justin to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Yep a great win for gb. I just hope the drop outs haven't spoiled it for future games.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2016)

Great routine from Louis Smith puts him the lead at the moment but here goes Whitlock !

Edit - wow !! 15.966 puts him in golf position with one to go

Gold for Whitlock and Silver for Smith :whoo:

Brilliant just brilliant - double Olympic Gold medal in one night


----------



## IainP (Aug 14, 2016)

Which ever way you do a table, these little islands are over achieving and it is great.

To everyone who gives away cash to the lottery every week, give yourself a little pat on the back. It all helps.


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 14, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			Googled it and still none the wiser
		
Click to expand...

Well i never. Can't find any mention either.
Must be a local thing. 
Yes it means to trip.
So my post basically means, despite being tripped they ( the other runners ) still couldn't beat him ( Mo ).
Having actually watched the race i can assure you this is a factually correct post.
Nowhere do i use the word deliberate, or imply some paranoid conspiracy that "they" were out to "get him".
It's a pretty straight forward post really.
Well once you understand northern.

Oh, and yes I do appreciate the irony of post 127 now I've calmed down a bit.


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 14, 2016)

BesCumber said:



			Suggested reading:
www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=perma-offended

Read. Absorb. Recognise ones self. Rectify.:thup:

If what i post offends you put me on ignore.
Don't go jumping to your own warped conclusions.
Is this ok everyone??
		
Click to expand...

Crikey, cucumber is that your northern chip showing?
Appreciate the link , most enlightening.
When you have had your Horlicks and got your BP back to normal can you answer my question?
Second thoughts , don't bother.
PS.
I think you need more Ralgex, it is not working, you are obviously still in pain.


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 14, 2016)

dewsweeper said:



			Crikey, cucumber is that your northern chip showing?
Appreciate the link , most enlightening.
When you have had your Horlicks and got your BP back to normal can you answer my question?
Second thoughts , don't bother.
PS.
I think you need more Ralgex, it is not working, you are obviously still in pain.
		
Click to expand...

Read the post above.
No question to answer. Only the ones you're making up in your head.:thup:
Cucumber?? Really?? :mmm:


----------



## Imurg (Aug 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is there a prize for the positions in the table ? It's an off the cuff statement to show how many medals we are getting 

The Olympics are about sport showing itself off to the world - sportsman working hard for 4 years to get their one chance for glory in front of the world.

For me it's great that a country the size of GB are getting the same amount of medals as counties who should be getting more but even if we were sat top it wouldn't one single bit devalue or make it a country vs country competition and it has never been that way 

GB didn't target where they finish in the table they target the amount of medals they get 

The medal table is such a small thing that gets put up at the end of the day for a minute yet there is talk about devaluing people's performances ?!? It's only as relevant as some want it to be and focusing on it takes away what the focus should be on - the Olympians themselves
		
Click to expand...

And focusing on it is exactly what the broadcasters and media are doing.
Every Olympic report is pushing the "we're 2nd in the table" line.....


----------



## User62651 (Aug 15, 2016)

Agree there is unnecessary focus on the medal table, many of the sports we do are exclusive to rich or developed countries - track cycling particularly, gymnastics and rowing to a lesser degree etc.


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 15, 2016)

Only in the UK can an enormous improvement in the nation's general sporting prowess over the last twenty years be seen as somehow wrong.
Why do we as a nation, have to permanently look for the negative.
Whether its looking for meanings that aren't there, or complaining because we choose to invest in our young sport stars, we are world class.
Shame there isn't a table for whinging.
Just my view, you're welcome to yours.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 15, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Agree there is unnecessary focus on the medal table, many of the sports we do are exclusive to rich or developed countries - track cycling particularly, gymnastics and rowing to a lesser degree etc.
		
Click to expand...

Don't diss those sports. For some underprivileged kids dressage is their only way out of the ghetto.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 15, 2016)

BesCumber said:



			Only in the UK can an enormous improvement in the nation's general sporting prowess over the last twenty years be seen as somehow wrong.
Why do we as a nation, have to permanently look for the negative.
Whether its looking for meanings that aren't there, or complaining because we choose to invest in our young sport stars, we are world class.
Shame there isn't a table for whinging.
Just my view, you're welcome to yours.

Click to expand...

It's typical of the country/nation 

20 years ago we got one gold and everyone whinged and complained about how poor we are doing 

Now we are doing well it seems it's impossible just to congratulate the wonderful achievements - instead it's easier to find an angle or a way to whinge and complain again or find some sort of negative 

Instead of congratulating people on winning or achieving their goals - they will instead find than angle to devalue that achievement - maybe people in the country aren't used to having success it's alien to them


----------



## User62651 (Aug 15, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Don't diss those sports. For some underprivileged kids dressage is their only way out of the ghetto.
		
Click to expand...

 Too good!


----------



## pendodave (Aug 15, 2016)

Surely, as adults, we might be allowed to question the nature of our sporting achievements.

There's surely little doubt that it is due to the lottery funding. So we have a system in place where cash from (mostly) those with less goes to sponsor the sporting achievements of the comfortably off. Maybe we would be better investing the money in encouraging more exercise and sporting participation for those that fund the lottery?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 15, 2016)

pendodave said:



			Surely, as adults, we might be allowed to question the nature of our sporting achievements.

There's surely little doubt that it is due to the lottery funding. So we have a system in place where cash from (mostly) those with less goes to sponsor the sporting achievements of the comfortably off. Maybe we would be better investing the money in encouraging more exercise and sporting participation for those that fund the lottery?
		
Click to expand...

You could argue that the value of ensuring GB has a successful Olympics and sporting role models for people to look up to will help to encourage people to participate more in sport.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 15, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			You could argue that the value of ensuring GB has a successful Olympics and sporting role models for people to look up to will help to encourage people to participate more in sport.
		
Click to expand...


This. The idea is to inspire kids to take up these sports. Any half decent rowing, gym, athletics, track cycling club etc will be running taster sessions in the coming months for people wanting to try out what they have just seen. That will work far better than a govt poster trying to promote a sport. Inspiration is a far better way of getting people off their backsides.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			You could argue that the value of ensuring GB has a successful Olympics and sporting role models for people to look up to will help to encourage people to participate more in sport.
		
Click to expand...

Not the case in the four years following London Olympics.

At the elite level of sport we, as a nation, appear to be making decent provision but getting participation levels up at grassroots level is a different matter.

Overall we have become a nation of spectators.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 15, 2016)

MM - Both you and Hacker are correct. The aim of funding elite athletes is to both help them win medals, not just make up the numbers, and to inspire others to take up sport. That did not really work after London 2012, except for cycling surely?, and if it does not work after Rio then maybe they need to re-evaluate the theory. 

I agree with your last statement though, we have become a nation of spectators but better to watch our team winning than be like our international footballers tournament after tournament (one brief and recent bit of joy for Wales excluded).

Incidentally, I am pretty sure none of the lottery funded athletes make a fortune out of the funding. Those that make money, a small number, are usually those at the top of their game and are advertiser friendly.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 15, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			MM - Both you and Hacker are correct. The aim of funding elite athletes is to both help them win medals, not just make up the numbers, and to inspire others to take up sport. That did not really work after London 2012, except for cycling surely?, and if it does not work after Rio then maybe they need to re-evaluate the theory. 

I agree with your last statement though, we have become a nation of spectators but better to watch our team winning than be like our international footballers tournament after tournament (one brief and recent bit of joy for Wales excluded).

Incidentally, I am pretty sure none of the lottery funded athletes make a fortune out of the funding. Those that make money, a small number, are usually those at the top of their game and are advertiser friendly.
		
Click to expand...

Cycling has certainly seen a boom but it appears to be at the expense of participation levels in other sports.

There now appears to be a wider choice of sports to choose from but a decrease in the overall number of those who wish to participate.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 15, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Not the case in the four years following London Olympics.

At the elite level of sport we, as a nation, appear to be making decent provision but getting participation levels up at grassroots level is a different matter.

Overall we have become a nation of spectators.
		
Click to expand...

As with all these things it depends on which stats you look at and which criteria you are judging it on. For example this shows participation in sport is increasing https://www.sportengland.org/research/who-plays-sport/national-picture/


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 15, 2016)

BesCumber said:



			Only in the UK can an enormous improvement in the nation's general sporting prowess over the last twenty years be seen as somehow wrong.
Why do we as a nation, have to permanently look for the negative.
Whether its looking for meanings that aren't there, or complaining because we choose to invest in our young sport stars, we are world class.
Shame there isn't a table for whinging.
Just my view, you're welcome to yours.

Click to expand...

See the ralgex is still not working cucumber.
Are you the new fat controller with all these dictats?


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 15, 2016)

dewsweeper said:



			See the ralgex is still not working cucumber.
Are you the new fat controller with all these dictats?
		
Click to expand...

Do you fancy me or something??
You know, in over 25 yrs of teaching not one child over the age of six thought calling sir cucumber was funny.
How old are you??
This thread should be about celebrating the wonderfull achievements of our young athletes.
Not a sounding board for tired old flatuents whinging about this, or whinging about that.

Oh, and its diktat.
I'd also look up the meaning of a word first before using it.
I'm ordering nobody to do anything. I'm asking one question, and voicing two opinions, non of which come under the umbrella of diktat.
Now, can you put me on ignore if I offend you so much. Because I'm going nowhere.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			As with all these things it depends on which stats you look at and which criteria you are judging it on. For example this shows participation in sport is increasing https://www.sportengland.org/research/who-plays-sport/national-picture/

Click to expand...

Whilst there has been an increase since 2005 that progress stalled with a peak in 2012 (Lodon Olympics) and a small decline in the period since then.

This may, or may not, suggest that Team GB's undoubted success is failing to inspire more people to become active.

I have no issue with elite competitors being provided with Lottery funding rather I am disappointed that more are not feeling the desire to "have a go" themselves.

My experience suggests that many are lost from active sport in their late teens and early twenties. Certainly seems to be the case with traditional sports like rugby, cricket, athletics and football.

Many local clubs have thriving junior & youth sections but struggle to always field teams at senior level.

Of course there are successful exceptions and it is from those successes that we, as a nation, need to learn.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 15, 2016)

BesCumber said:



			Do you fancy me or something??
You know, in over 25 yrs of teaching not one child over the age of six thought calling sir cucumber was funny.
How old are you??
This thread should be about celebrating the wonderfull achievements of our young athletes.
Not a sounding board for tired old flatuents whinging about this, or whinging about that.

Oh, and its diktat.
I'd also look up the meaning of a word first before using it.
I'm ordering nobody to do anything. I'm asking one question, and voicing two opinions, non of which come under the umbrella of diktat.
Now, can you put me on ignore if I offend you so much. Because I'm going nowhere.
		
Click to expand...

First rule of the forum, never pull anyone up on spelling or grammar unless your spelling is perfect. 

Second rule, there is no first rule.


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 15, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			First rule of the forum, never pull anyone up on spelling or grammar unless your spelling is perfect. 

Second rule, there is no first rule.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Sir,
I really did not mean to upset you.
You really have drawn the short straw in life, a Lancastrian and a teacher.
Out on early pension maybe and still grumpy.
Oh, I am 77 and entitled to be both flatulent and a whinger that what younger people expect of us wrinklies.
Now take your own expert advice and put me on ignore if you can.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 15, 2016)

Anyway ignoring all the nonsense and back to the important stuff of our wonderful Olympian doing our nation proud 

After yesterday's amazing day with brilliant gold medals for Whitlock and then Kenny with golds also for Murray in an epic match plus Rose in the Golf today has already started brilliantly for GB plus a guarantee Gold in the Finn Class 

Fantastic Bronze in the Hammer followed by an breathtaking performance by Charlotte Dujardin in the Dressage to retain her title tonight the GB ladies have their quarter in the hockey plus Cavendish going for a medal in the Onmium

With the medals continuing to roll in maybe GB need to change their target a touch - they could end up with more than they did at London which would be an amazing performance by them all


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 15, 2016)

The alternative medal table......GB 16th
.http://www.medalspercapita.com/


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Anyway ignoring all the nonsense and back to the important stuff of our wonderful Olympian doing our nation proud 

After yesterday's amazing day with brilliant gold medals for Whitlock and then Kenny with golds also for Murray in an epic match plus Rose in the Golf today has already started brilliantly for GB plus a guarantee Gold in the Finn Class 

Fantastic Bronze in the Hammer followed by an breathtaking performance by Charlotte Dujardin in the Dressage to retain her title tonight the GB ladies have their quarter in the hockey plus Cavendish going for a medal in the Onmium

With the medals continuing to roll in maybe GB need to change their target a touch - they could end up with more than they did at London which would be an amazing performance by them all
		
Click to expand...

Did you hear the BBC Interviewer filling in time while waiting to speak to Charlotte Durjardin after her win? 
She obviously is a Dressage fan and stated that there's far more to winning the Dressage than simply picking up a Tennis Racket or a Golf Club.
No doubt the Dressage was brilliant but thought it was very unprofessional to disrespect Murray and Rose like that.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 15, 2016)

dewsweeper said:



			Oh, I am 77 and entitled to be both flatulent and a whinger that what younger people expect of us wrinklies.
Now take your own expert advice and put me on ignore if you can.
		
Click to expand...

How dare you have the front to include decent polite, sociable wrinklies in your ill thought generalisation.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 15, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Did you hear the BBC Interviewer filling in time while waiting to speak to Charlotte Durjardin after her win? 
She obviously is a Dressage fan and stated that there's far more to winning the Dressage than simply picking up a Tennis Racket or a Golf Club.
No doubt the Dressage was brilliant but thought it was very unprofessional to disrespect Murray and Rose like that.
		
Click to expand...

I have a niece who is good at dressage....it is really hard work and very skillfull.
She is up at 5am every [yes every] morning does a days work as a teacher then back to the stables for more work.

Agree re commentators remarks.

Inverdale [yes again] to Murray.......Andy Murray the first person to win two tennis gold medals.
Andy Murray......no.....I think Serena and Venus have four each.:lol:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 15, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Did you hear the BBC Interviewer filling in time while waiting to speak to Charlotte Durjardin after her win? 
She obviously is a Dressage fan and stated that there's far more to winning the Dressage than simply picking up a Tennis Racket or a Golf Club.
No doubt the Dressage was brilliant but thought it was very unprofessional to disrespect Murray and Rose like that.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe there is more to it than playing tennis and golf ? 

Seems it's just an opinion held by someone as opposed to be disrespectful unless the interview talked about Rose and Murray directly 

Plenty of here have dismissed dressage - that's not them being disrespectful it's just having an opinion


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 15, 2016)

dewsweeper said:



			Sorry Sir,
I really did not mean to upset you.
You really have drawn the short straw in life, a Lancastrian and a teacher.
Out on early pension maybe and still grumpy.
Oh, I am 77 and entitled to be both flatulent and a whinger that what younger people expect of us wrinklies.
Now take your own expert advice and put me on ignore if you can.
		
Click to expand...

I think you wanted to reply to SeÃ±or Cumber, not me. Although feel free to put me on your ignore list if you want, I've put myself on mine.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe there is more to it than playing tennis and golf ? 

Seems it's just an opinion held by someone as opposed to be disrespectful unless the interview talked about Rose and Murray directly 

Plenty of here have dismissed dressage - that's not them being disrespectful it's just having an opinion
		
Click to expand...

She's talking about winning a Gold and singles out Golf and Tennis, she couldn't be talking about anyone else but Rose and Murray.

Personally have no issue with any Olympian, nobody gets to the Olympics without complete dedication and a tremendous amount of hard work, 

No problem though just a question as I thought a BBC commentator should act a bit more professional than some folks on a forum.


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 15, 2016)

dewsweeper said:



			Sorry Sir,
I really did not mean to upset you.
You really have drawn the short straw in life, a Lancastrian and a teacher.
Out on early pension maybe and still grumpy.
Oh, I am 77 and entitled to be both flatulent and a whinger that what younger people expect of us wrinklies.
Now take your own expert advice and put me on ignore if you can.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:
That explains everything.
My sincerest apologies.


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 15, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I think you wanted to reply to SeÃ±or Cumber, not me. Although feel free to put me on your ignore list if you want, I've put myself on mine.

Click to expand...

Quite correct HK, sorry.


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 15, 2016)

Bes,
 keep taking the ralgex, a spoonful before golf works wonders, I can still tee my own ball up.


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 15, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			How dare you have the front to include decent polite, sociable wrinklies in your ill thought generalisation.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Doon ,
but I do not know any polite sociable wrinklies perhaps they only exist north of the border


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 15, 2016)

Do you think you could create another thread to talk about all your nonsense please guys - cheers

Back to the Olympics

Brilliant ride from Trott in the Pursuit - overtaking her opponent 

Now time to see if Cavendish can get a medal


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you think you could create another thread to talk about all your nonsense please guys - cheers

Back to the Olympics

Brilliant ride from Trott in the Pursuit - overtaking her opponent 

Now time to see if Cavendish can get a medal
		
Click to expand...

Irony alert!!!


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 15, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Irony alert!!!
		
Click to expand...

Is ironing an Olympic event?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 15, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Irony alert!!!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent contribution to the thread - which event is that you are talking about in regards GB in the Olympics ?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Excellent contribution to the thread - which event is that you are talking about in regards GB in the Olympics ?
		
Click to expand...

Synchronised hypocrisy (on your part)!

The most consistent hijacker of threads on the Forum.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 15, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Synchronised hypocrisy (on your part)!

The most consistent hijacker of threads on the Forum.
		
Click to expand...

So your action is to do exactly what you are accusing me off - what exactly does that prove on your part then ?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So your action is to do exactly what you are accusing me off - what exactly does that prove on your part then ?
		
Click to expand...

That I do it less frequently than yourself.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 15, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			That I do it less frequently than yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have anything to add to the thread in regards the Olympics and GB ? Or did you want to carry on a point scoring accusations full of hypocrisy


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 15, 2016)

Back to the Olympics again 

Really enjoying this points race - Cavendish picking up the points but sitting in Bronze at the moment 

Lots of tactics , big crash caused by Cavendish


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 15, 2016)

What a brilliant race - great tactical work from a Cavendish and a fully deserved Silver Medal for him at last :whoo:

41 medals now :thup: - amazing performance with plenty more chances to come


----------



## walshawwhippet (Aug 15, 2016)

dewsweeper said:



			Bes,
 keep taking the ralgex, a spoonful before golf works wonders, I can still tee my own ball up.
		
Click to expand...

Is it not passed your bedtime??
Not content with insulting all Lancastrians, and all members of one of the few worthy professions,
you continue to badger a forum member.
A forum member whose only crime seams to be sticking up for his self
A forum member who has shown comendable restraint when faced with such despicable slurs on his home and on his profession.
Bescumber i salute you sir.
Dewsweeper you disgust me. :thup:


----------



## user2010 (Aug 16, 2016)

Liverpoolphil;1560895[U said:
			
		


			]Do you think you could create another thread to talk about all your nonsense please guys[/U] - cheers

Back to the Olympics

Brilliant ride from Trott in the Pursuit - overtaking her opponent 

Now time to see if Cavendish can get a medal
		
Click to expand...



Wow........, pot, kettle, black, springs to mind.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			That I do it less frequently than yourself.
		
Click to expand...

And not as well. Didn't you know the new rule that if you start a thread you have the final say on what can be posted.

Did you see the hurdles in all that rain and allowed a re-race. Surely it was the same for everyone in that heat. Think the Jamaican who qualified second time around was a lucky boy. Where are our next generation of Colun Jacksons? Same with the middle distances where there seems to be such a gulf between the Africans and our best


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 16, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And not as well. Didn't you know the new rule that if you start a thread you have the final say on what can be posted.

Did you see the hurdles in all that rain and allowed a re-race. Surely it was the same for everyone in that heat. Think the Jamaican who qualified second time around was a lucky boy. Where are our next generation of Colun Jacksons? *Same with the middle distances where there seems to be such a gulf between the Africans and our best*

Click to expand...

I could be pedantic and say that Mo Farrah is a decent middle distance runner, depending on what you class as middle distance of course.  He can even run a good 1500 and I suspect if he put his mind to that and trained specifically for it he could be world class at that.


----------



## Slab (Aug 16, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I could be pedantic and say that Mo Farrah is a decent middle distance runner, depending on what you class as middle distance of course.  He can even run a good 1500 and I suspect if he put his mind to that and trained specifically for it he could be world class at that.
		
Click to expand...

At 33 he's not going to be looked at as the next generation though (and we're fortunate he has dual nationality or Somalia would be picking up some stellar medal performances)


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 16, 2016)

walshawwhippet said:



			Is it not passed your bedtime??
Not content with insulting all Lancastrians, and all members of one of the few worthy professions,
you continue to badger a forum member.
A forum member whose only crime seams to be sticking up for his self
A forum member who has shown comendable restraint when faced with such despicable slurs on his home and on his profession.
Bescumber i salute you sir.
Dewsweeper you disgust me. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the support mate, but i don't think your helping.
I've already decided to ignore him, he's got enough to worry about, and to carry on is as you say badgering. 
The teacher slurs, I'm used to it, had them all me life. Ignorance is universal mate.
Its interesting though, i bet, despite  his lack of respect for my profession that he could still name most of the people who tried to educate him.
No, this thread has been hijacked enough, and i really don't give a toss what DS or any of his cronies think, lets be frank in the grand scheme of things we are all irrelevant, just some more than others.
Cheers, Bes..:thup:


----------



## walshawwhippet (Aug 16, 2016)

BesCumber said:



			Thanks for the support mate, but i don't think your helping.
I've already decided to ignore him, he's got enough to worry about, and to carry on is as you say badgering. 
The teacher slurs, I'm used to it, had them all me life. Ignorance is universal mate.
Its interesting though, i bet, despite  his lack of respect for my profession that he could still name most of the people who tried to educate him.
No, this thread has been hijacked enough, and i really don't give a toss what DS or any of his cronies think, lets be frank in the grand scheme of things we are all irrelevant, just some more than others.
Cheers, Bes..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Fair do's mate.
But if he insults us northerners again I'm on him.
Pm me if you want a game sometimes, not everyone on here is a clown. :thup:


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 16, 2016)

walshawwhippet said:



			Fair do's mate.
But if he insults us northerners again I'm on him.
Pm me if you want a game sometimes, not everyone on here is a clown. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers i will.
Nice club Breightmet.


----------



## dewsweeper (Aug 16, 2016)

walshawwhippet said:



			Fair do's mate.
But if he insults us northerners again I'm on him.
Pm me if you want a game sometimes, not everyone on here is a clown. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, despite living in Warrington for 40 odd years (once part of The Royal Duchy of Lancashire) I have never met such a lack of humour!
I take great pride in telling my golfing mates "I am a norvenor now" despite my estuary English. (Barf,parf etc)
It takes two to tango and I really did ask a question way back.

Walshaw whippet , I will put my 2 rescue greyhounds up against your whippets if you Pm me.
You will have to lend me a flat cap though.
Thats a joke by the way, not a stereotype.
Really did not envisage this kicking of like this but get legging now back to the real world in sunny Cheshire


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2016)

Could be another golden day today for GB 

Velodrome could produce 3 gold 

Kenny in the Kerin
Trott in the Omnium
And Marchant and James in the Sprint

Then on the Track we have a great chance with Muir in the 1500

Outside chance of a medal in the diving and Adams starts her defence in boxing


----------



## walshawwhippet (Aug 16, 2016)

dewsweeper said:



			Oh dear, despite living in Warrington for 40 odd years (once part of The Royal Duchy of Lancashire) I have never met such a lack of humour!
I take great pride in telling my golfing mates "I am a norvenor now" despite my estuary English. (Barf,parf etc)
It takes two to tango and I really did ask a question way back.

Walshaw whippet , I will put my 2 rescue greyhounds up against your whippets if you Pm me.
You will have to lend me a flat cap though.
Thats a joke by the way, not a stereotype.
Really did not envisage this kicking of like this but get legging now back to the real world in sunny Cheshire
		
Click to expand...

You're rambling fella.
Take the test :thup:
www.cambridgebrainsciences.com

Humour? What, cucumber?
Google his name. Now that's a play on words in regards his surname.
A play that takes intelligence and a sense of humour.
Anyway B.C. asked me not to get involved so I'll respect his wishes and no doubt leave the last word to you.
Hopefully. :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 16, 2016)

Back to the Olympics please chaps
Ta muchly


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2016)

Great bronze from Amy Tinkler in the floor in Gymnastics :whoo: - 6 medals so far in gymnastics is amazing result and a great chance for one more 

 and the Sprint girls on course for a final shoot out


----------



## user2010 (Aug 16, 2016)

Yawn, Yawn, Yawn.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 16, 2016)

Tek a bow Laura Trott.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2016)

Another brilliant medal in the Gymnastics on the high bar - what a change from 20 years ago when we didn't even send anyone 

And then Laura Trott - what a truly amazing cyclist she is , everyone knows about her story in life but she is blowing everyone away and with such an amazing smile energy and attitude to everything - she is a credit to our nation

And another gold in the sailing :whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2016)

That's just an amazing performance from Trott - 4 golds now makes her the most successful female GB Olympian , she is unstoppable. How great would be if Kenny got his 6th - what a pair they make 

GB now up to 45 medals :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 16, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's just an amazing performance from Trott - 4 golds now makes her the most successful female GB Olympian , she is unstoppable. How great would be if Kenny got his 6th - what a pair they make 

GB now up to 45 medals :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That really would be bloomin splendid Phil. 

This whole olympics as just been splendid,such amazing talent on show &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Aug 16, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's just an amazing performance from Trott - 4 golds now makes her the most successful female GB Olympian , she is unstoppable. How great would be if Kenny got his 6th - what a pair they make 

GB now up to 45 medals :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Kenny already has 5, going for 6.

Not so good a start in the gold medal womens sprint, come on Becky!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2016)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Kenny already has 5, going for 6.

Not so good a start in the gold medal womens sprint, come on Becky!!
		
Click to expand...

Shame that she ended up with silver but a great performance at the games with a couple of silvers plus a very good bronze from Marchant. Now just fingers crossed Kenny can do it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2016)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Kenny already has 5, going for 6.

Not so good a start in the gold medal womens sprint, come on Becky!!
		
Click to expand...

So close. Fair play to the German on a broken saddle. Becky will be back


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2016)

Buatsi Bronze medal means it's now GB most successful Games away from Home :whoo:


----------



## Val (Aug 16, 2016)

Jason Kenny, take a bow


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2016)

Excellent from Jason Kenny - 6 golds and one Silver - amazing 

GB diver in with a great chance of gold as well - sitting 2nd after 5 rounds


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2016)

And Jack Laugher gets a silver 

Been a brilliant day for GB again :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2016)

Seems the French and Aussies are a bit bitter and jealous :rofl:

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.da...l-winning-cycling-stars-accused-cheating.html


----------



## MarkE (Aug 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems the French and Aussies are a bit bitter and jealous :rofl:

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.da...l-winning-cycling-stars-accused-cheating.html

Click to expand...

Sour grapes. The only reason for the massive improvement by Team GB, is that there is now huge investment via the National Lottery that was not available a decade or so ago. That investment is now bearing fruit big time. Great to see.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 17, 2016)

Funny how the Aussies are okay with their swimming team peaking each Olympics. The track cyclists could concentrate totally on this Olympics, why wouldn't you be peaking? If you weren't then you have planned badly. The obvious exceptions were the road cyclists who were mostly goosed from the TdF. The cycling and rowing coaches will be able to make a fortune hawking their skills around to other sports. Consultants for hire, and why not?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 17, 2016)

British Sportsmen and women (I have a bit of an aversion to the moniker '_Team GB_') just smashing it.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 17, 2016)

MarkE said:



			Sour grapes. The only reason for the massive improvement by Team GB, is that there is now huge investment via the National Lottery that was not available a decade or so ago. That investment is now bearing fruit big time. Great to see.
		
Click to expand...

Is it bearing fruit and a worthwhile investment if you're not into sports and particularly sports that are high tech and inaccessible to 99% of the population, all that cash could go towards needy society projects instead or going to all those human tragedy charities that badly need money around the world? Why it is important to be up the medal table at the Olympics and do sports really matter in the scheme of things? I like sports but I know a lot of people who aren't interested in any of the Olympic sports. Just questioning if a bunch of medals every 4 years in obscure sports is really so important to throw crazy money at? Should sports not fund themselves like rugby or football etc, sports that people actually pay to watch in big numbers? Views?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2016)

If some sports didn't get funding to help bring people into the sport then they would just disappear 

I know which sporting events should be held up as examples of sportsmanship and pride to the nation and it isn't the cash cow that is football 

The amount of money these sports gets is nothing compared to the obscene amount of money being thrown around in football 

Playing and taking part in these Olympic sports isn't just about medals - it's about taking part , being part of team , understanding that it's not just about winning or losing , finding pride in yourself and your nation learning respect for officials - everything that is disappearing in sports like football

With all the negativity in the world it's perfect to see people from all over the world trying to provide some positivity and pride in our nation - everyone joining together to get behind one expecptional young lady or young man who has put their whole heart and soul into something and then for it all to come out in tears of pride and joy. 

Take Laura Trott as an example - born premature , collapsed lung , asthma , kept collapsing not born into a sport and she finds cycling and goes out and puts her heart on the line and just melts the nation - she did more good last night alone than any national football team has done in 50 years


----------



## User62651 (Aug 17, 2016)

Passionate reply there LP which I respect but re football the money is self generating from tv and the games popularity. I would find it hard to accept that Laura Trott's gold medal cycle did more for the country than say Englands 1990 world cup campaign (England not GB), or ManU/Chelsea/Liverpool ECL wins in the past 10 or 11 years or even Leicester winning teh EPL last season, that was immense. I haven't seen her winning ride as I suspect most other Brits wont have. 
I watched MOTD on Sat/Sun and the product on offer is first class, wish people would stop knocking football (usually rugby people), because its such a big success. 
I have no objection to the spend on Olympic sports personally, just wonder where does it stop and is it really value for money when that money is raised from taxes or charity that joe public contributes to.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 17, 2016)

Most of the money for the Olympic athletes comes from the National Lottery so minimal impact on the exchequer. They may get some money from central govt but most is from the lottery.

It is an interesting debate and both sides have valid points. I think targeting medal hopes is fair rather than journeymen and perhaps in certain sports, athletics springs to mind, they need to be more ruthless in who they fund. This money is a gift and a privelege and if your sport does not self generate enough funds then you can not complain if money is taken away from you.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 17, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Passionate reply there LP which I respect but re football the money is self generating from tv and the games popularity. I would find it hard to accept that Laura Trott's gold medal cycle did more for the country than say Englands 1990 world cup campaign (England not GB), or ManU/Chelsea/Liverpool ECL wins in the past 10 or 11 years or even Leicester winning teh EPL last season, that was immense. I haven't seen her winning ride as I suspect most other Brits wont have. 
I watched MOTD on Sat/Sun and the product on offer is first class, wish people would stop knocking football (usually rugby people), because its such a big success. 
I have no objection to the spend on Olympic sports personally, just wonder where does it stop and is it really value for money when that money is raised from taxes or charity that joe public contributes to.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with much you say but I think that something like Â£300m has been given to funding sports from the lottery rather than taxes and I take the view that anyone who is not into sport and doesn't like this funding needn't buy a lottery ticket. 

I personally love watching the Olympics and, with the exception of a few sports, lap up most of the TV viewing, but I doubt if I'd watch rowing, judo etc if it were regularly on tv. I do think that it's essential to fund all the sports to get more and more kids involved and for their health and welfare


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Passionate reply there LP which I respect but re football the money is self generating from tv and the games popularity. I would find it hard to accept that Laura Trott's gold medal cycle did more for the country than say Englands 1990 world cup campaign (England not GB), or ManU/Chelsea/Liverpool ECL wins in the past 10 or 11 years or even Leicester winning teh EPL last season, that was immense. I haven't seen her winning ride as I suspect most other Brits wont have. 
I watched MOTD on Sat/Sun and the product on offer is first class, wish people would stop knocking football (usually rugby people), because its such a big success. 
I have no objection to the spend on Olympic sports personally, just wonder where does it stop and is it really value for money when that money is raised from taxes or charity that joe public contributes to.
		
Click to expand...

Money self generated ?

How many clubs are bankrolled by a billionaire or in debt to banks or run at a loss. The government funds clubs , coaches , pitches , stadiums all over the country 

How much money did the FA get to help them build Wembley ? 

Most of the money given to Olympians comes from Lottery funding - same funding that is given to all sports all over the country 

What you mention were great achievements in sport but they aren't achievements that connect GB together as a nation - they are specific to teams.


----------



## user2010 (Aug 17, 2016)

Maybe the money from the Lottery has meant that "Team GB" can finally afford to put  proper research into some decent performance-enhancing drugs.


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 17, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I am... but even then I don't think we'll perform in the velodrome as well as being expected. Same goes for the track
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2016)

GB ladies have got themselves into the Olympic Final - guarantee Silver medal , their best ever performance


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			GB ladies have got themselves into the Olympic Final - guarantee Silver medal , their best ever performance
		
Click to expand...

I sat on the couch cycling last night and tonight I played hockey, these performances have got me shattered.


----------



## MarkE (Aug 17, 2016)

Investment in sport via the lottery has got to be a good thing. Get more youngsters interested and involved will only help the health of future generations. The NHS will benefit from a generally healthier population. Plus it's great watching GB do well and the feelgood factor for the country, rather than how it was in the past when we turned up to be humiliated.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 18, 2016)

Sorry to fan the flames but saw this via facebook earlier today as someone I know shared it, maybe a bit tongue in cheek but perhaps some salient points I think followed by a wide range of views on it, bit like on here  -
https://www.theguardian.com/comment...ympics-hysteria-britain-turned-soviet-team-gb


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Sorry to fan the flames but saw this via facebook earlier today as someone I know shared it, maybe a bit tongue in cheek but perhaps some salient points I think followed by a wide range of views on it, bit like on here  -
https://www.theguardian.com/comment...ympics-hysteria-britain-turned-soviet-team-gb

Click to expand...

It's the exact sort of article you expect from a political journalist 

It's not in their favour for the nation to celebrate good times - bad news works better for them


----------



## pendodave (Aug 18, 2016)

It is possible to celebrate the success of our athletes while being just a tad cynical about the manipluation of our national consciousness.  I think the Romans had a phrase for it... 

"Bread and circuses" (or bread and games; from Latin: panem et circenses) is metonymic for a superficial means of appeasement. In the case of politics, the phrase is used to describe the generation of public approval, not through exemplary or excellent public service or public policy, but through diversion; distraction; or the mere satisfaction of the immediate, shallow requirements of a populace,[1] as an offered "palliative". Its originator, Juvenal, used the phrase to decry the selfishness of common people and their neglect of wider concerns.[2][3][4] The phrase also implies the erosion or ignorance of civic duty amongst the concerns of the commoner.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 18, 2016)

Come on then Olympic enthusiasts, sell the next few days for me. After the excitement of the track cyclists I have hit a lull. I am not going to stay up to watch the athletics so what is going to be on the box the next few evenings that will draw me in? I tried 10 minutes of BMX riding last night, 1 at a time for seeding, but gave up as it was very dull.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 18, 2016)

Triathlon today at 3pm - can't wait


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Come on then Olympic enthusiasts, sell the next few days for me. After the excitement of the track cyclists I have hit a lull. I am not going to stay up to watch the athletics so what is going to be on the box the next few evenings that will draw me in? I tried 10 minutes of BMX riding last night, 1 at a time for seeding, but gave up as it was very dull.
		
Click to expand...

Take your pick 

Hockey finals - GB ladies in the final 

Triathlon - Brownlees 

Boxing - Adams

Athletics 

Badminton - GB going for Bronze 

Canoeing - GB going for Gold


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 18, 2016)

Mmmm, thin pickings for me but great if they float your boat.

Hockey, great. Triathlon, not for me until the last 10 minutes. Boxing, not a big fan and more so when she only had to win one round to guarantee a medal. Weak competition if that is all you have to do. Athletics, early hours of the morning. Badminton and canoeing don't do it for me.

Fair enough, you tried and I hope you all enjoy these remaining events  :thup:. That is pretty much my Olympics over though.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 18, 2016)

I've just watched ladies wrestling and found it really interesting, much to my surprise! One of the Japanese winners squatted her coach onto her shoulders and did a lap of honour with him - strong gal!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Mmmm, thin pickings for me but great if they float your boat.

Hockey, great. Triathlon, not for me until the last 10 minutes. Boxing, not a big fan and more so when she only had to win one round to guarantee a medal. Weak competition if that is all you have to do. Athletics, early hours of the morning. Badminton and canoeing don't do it for me.

Fair enough, you tried and I hope you all enjoy these remaining events  :thup:. That is pretty much my Olympics over though.
		
Click to expand...

That's the thing with the Olympics - they are aimed at all types of fans , some will find something to watch and get interested in for the whole two weeks some for one day or a couple of days but there will always be something for everyone


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 18, 2016)

Agreed LP - Bring on Tokyo. I have just checked and they are 8 hours ahead. That will mean peak time events being on around now. Better for us as although many events will be on whilst people are at work at least they are daylight hours. Plenty of computer screens being turned to odd angles at work whilst people watch events.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 18, 2016)

A good point, was only saying last night that, maybe, the Olympics goes on a little bit too long. With 5 days to do the gymnastics is done, the events in the velodrome are done, the rowing has gone and you could see the BBC struggling to fill the allotted time at peak viewing periods. It has not helped that all of the track and field in pretty much at times when few are watching. Don't get me wrong, have enjoyed the Olympics far more than I thought I would this year but, as I also felt with London, the Olympics peaks about 5 days before the end and then fades after that.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 18, 2016)

AmandaJR said:



			Triathlon today at 3pm - can't wait 

Click to expand...

Yeah, but you're a Masochistic..&#128513;&#128541;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 18, 2016)

That Triathlon was outstanding.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 19, 2016)

What a brilliant game of hockey 

The Dutch going forward are outstanding Van As is a machine but the GB girls defence is solid 

The Dutch are showing why they are number one in the world but the GB girls showing the form that got them the Europeans and 2 in the world 

Time for the shuttles


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 19, 2016)

Wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They have done it !! That's an amazing result 

Gold for the Hockey ladies 

So chuffed for them


----------



## Imurg (Aug 19, 2016)

Well done Girls!!


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 19, 2016)

Take a bow Maddie Hinch, kept Team GB in it for the whole game &#128515;


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 19, 2016)

Would love to be at the party with the GB Olympic hockey team tonight. That's going to be one hell of a night out.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 19, 2016)

Didn't the girls do good!


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 19, 2016)

Blimey that was a bit good, didn't have a clue what was happening for the main but enjoyed every minute.
Get that awesome goalie lass in the sticks instead of Hart.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 19, 2016)

Fantastic result.  For me, the Olympics was pretty much over, but I had that match on as back ground TV , but it wasn't background for long.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 19, 2016)

Sums up the wonderful priorities of 5 Live. Great performance, gold medal, never happened before, Olympics is the world's biggest sporting event, happens every 4 years and it is dumped to sports extra to make way for the premiership


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 19, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Didn't the girls do good!
		
Click to expand...

Not only in the game but belting out the National Anthem both before and on the podium.  :thup: 

Lovely to see ladies, well done. :clap:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 19, 2016)

Great win for the Ladies, Football should do something similar for their penalty shootouts, way more exciting.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2016)

Great win but the Dutch women will spend the rest of their lives wondering how they didn't win gold. What a powerful team.

Spot on Paul, that method of deciding matches is far better than pure penalties. More skill involved. Hockey is ahead of football in a number of areas, no offside, pass to yourself on free kicks to get the game going etc, and this is another example. Much more excitement.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Aug 20, 2016)

Inspiring team performance from those hockey girls, one of the best I've seen across any discipline. Much respect to them all.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 20, 2016)

Mens 4 x 400 metre team DQ'd, but apparently no-one can work out why on the BBC commentary teamâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦  The Brazilians now qualify as a consequence.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Aug 20, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Great win but the Dutch women will spend the rest of their lives wondering how they didn't win gold. What a powerful team.

Spot on Paul, that method of deciding matches is far better than pure penalties. More skill involved. Hockey is ahead of football in a number of areas, no offside, pass to yourself on free kicks to get the game going etc, and this is another example. *Much more excitement.*

Click to expand...

You really, really can't be serious. Like so many sports, great to play but unfortunately very boring to watch for the neutral apart from maybe the odd really big game. Bit like golf really!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2016)

Sorry, I didn't explain that clearly enough. I meant the hockey method of penalty shoot out was more exciting than the standard football method. I played hockey for many years and I accept that it is a participation sport rather than a spectator sport. They have tried their best to make it more spectator friendly but the reality is it just doesn't cut it that way. Last night was a glorious exception of course.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 20, 2016)

Anyone seen footage of the disqualification of the GB 4x400 relay team. Not seen it but seen a few comments about it being marginal at best and coincidentally allows Brazil to qualify for the last event in the athletics stadium


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 20, 2016)

Nicola Adams. 
You're an inspiration, never loose that smile.
The worlds a better place with you in it. :clap: :clap:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Would love to be at the party with the GB Olympic hockey team tonight. That's going to be one hell of a night out.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently a few sore heads at Reading Hockey club this morning. Thoroughly deserved and a great win. Loved the conflicting tears, joy and disbelief from GB and despair and disappointment from the Dutch. I thought the Dutch crowd were fantastic too and very sporting in their response to the GB lap of honour

Great fight from Nicola Adams. Tight but she did enough and what an inspiration she is


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 20, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Anyone seen footage of the disqualification of the GB 4x400 relay team. Not seen it but seen a few comments about it being marginal at best and coincidentally allows Brazil to qualify for the last event in the athletics stadium
		
Click to expand...

Nobody seems to know exactly why they were disqualified. I saw footage of the pundits reviewing it, including Michael Johnson for heavens sake, and they couldn't work it out. Has anyone come up with a definitive reason yet?

Agree with all the comments about Nicola Adams. An absolute joy.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Aug 20, 2016)

Nicola Adams, you're a star.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 20, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Anyone seen footage of the disqualification of the GB 4x400 relay team. Not seen it but seen a few comments about it being marginal at best and coincidentally allows Brazil to qualify for the last event in the athletics stadium
		
Click to expand...

Post 250.  I've watched it a few times, everyone on the BBC panel struggling to explain it, and the only things they found as possibilities they also noted other teams were doing.  

They've now come out and said the leg three runner had part of his foot outside the changeover zone when he started running.  Having watched it again, there's about 3 or 4 teams doing exactly the same thing.  We've appealed but lost as the video is "inconclusive" so the referee's decision stands. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/37140834 

It stinks.


----------



## BesCumber (Aug 20, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Post 250.  I've watched it a few times, everyone on the BBC panel struggling to explain it, and the only things they found as possibilities they also noted other teams were doing.  

They've now come out and said the leg three runner had part of his foot outside the changeover zone when he started running.  Having watched it again, there's about 3 or 4 teams doing exactly the same thing.  We've appealed but lost as the video is "inconclusive" so the referee's decision stands. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/37140834 

It stinks.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly think someone needs to open a window. :thup:


----------

